# PLC simatic S5 "error de chasis PLC"



## jorge andrada (Mar 1, 2011)

Hola , he aquí un problemita que tengo:  resulta que mi maquina de lo mejor que está funcionando sale una alarma en el panel que dice algo así como "error de chasis PLC" pero lo mejor es que no se pasa a modo STOP, y lo reseteo y se va la alarma.

Otro problema con el mismo PLC , a veces solo se pone en modo stop, o sea en la cpu se encienden los led de STOP, el de BASP, y el de ZYK , según me fijé ésta falla se debe a un fuera de tiempo del ciclo de programa, siendo que hace como 3 años que no le conecto la computadora a mi plc, ¿que puede estar sucediendo, tendrá algo que ver con la otra falla?
Desde ya muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 2, 2011)

Porque no la conectas a tu pc y repasas el programa no sea que algo este alterado, como para ir descartando cosas


----------



## jorge andrada (Mar 2, 2011)

Es que justamente quiero descartar al revés, necesito saber si hay algún problema de hard, por esas fallas, o por lo menos quiero saber a que se puede referir con falla chasis principal plc, porque es todo una historia para conectarme con la pc al plc, aparte no te das una idea de lo complejo y largo que es el programa, eso si lo pienso bajar, pero mas adelante o cuando esté seguro que la falla viene por el programa, porque sino se me va a armar el lió, tiene red ASi, y varios módulos de salida, la verdad es un programa muy complejo, entonces mejor lo toco luego , saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 2, 2011)

Podrias hacer lo siguiente, consulta conla gente de siemens argentina entra en la página y deja tu consulta, hasta es muy probable que ellos te llamen para brindarte asitencia


----------



## jorge andrada (Mar 4, 2011)

ya me puse en contacto con los representantes originales de la maquina, la marca de la maquina es Krones,   es una sopladora. y me dijeron que como ya no trabajan con PLC s5 no tienen tecnicos que los vean, que debe ser un error interno por un daño en el programa, y lo otro debe ser un falso contacto de alguna parte del rack.

y bueno, al final me dicen lo mismo que yo pensaba originalmente, pero listo ya me voy a tener que conectar con la pc al plc, para investigar mas, aunque me va a llevar bastante tiempo evaluar ese extenso programa, pero lo bueno es que lo voy a aprender bien al tema de los s5, y en un futuro podria hacer la migracion a la nueva familia sin problemas. gracias por tu ayuda bye bye


----------



## unmonje (Mar 10, 2011)

jorge andrada dijo:


> ya me puse en contacto con los representantes originales de la maquina, la marca de la maquina es Krones,   es una sopladora. y me dijeron que como ya no trabajan con PLC s5 no tienen tecnicos que los vean, que debe ser un error interno por un daño en el programa, y lo otro debe ser un falso contacto de alguna parte del rack.
> 
> y bueno, al final me dicen lo mismo que yo pensaba originalmente, pero listo ya me voy a tener que conectar con la pc al plc, para investigar mas, aunque me va a llevar bastante tiempo evaluar ese extenso programa, pero lo bueno es que lo voy a aprender bien al tema de los s5, y en un futuro podria hacer la migracion a la nueva familia sin problemas. gracias por tu ayuda bye bye



La linea S5 ya es historia hace 10 años ...esta pasada de tiempo,ya se pagò sola-
Esa maquina YA ,tiene que salir de producciòn...
Tendran que mudar el programa y el tablero ..
La ùltima vez que atendi una con S5 fue hace  12 años.
Es que los vendedores no le dicen a los clientes , que a los 10 años tienen que cambiar la
electrònica.!!!! jajaja
Si les anduvo hasta ahora...dense por bien pagados !!!  un fierro el SIEMENS

Eso si,programar el S5 era un PARTO !!!!  menos mal que se termino


----------



## jorge andrada (Mar 10, 2011)

ja ja que lindo facil suena cambiar, tirar la maquina, no se de que pais seras hermano pero yo soy de argentina, el pais del reciclaje y en donde nada es descartable jeje.
no pero hblando en serio, yo trabajo en una ambotelladora de mi provincia que no es ni pepsi ni coca, y no cuenta con un fondo suficiente como para que yo les diga, tiren la sopladora y ocmpren otra, porque ellos me diran... si no la puedes arreglar deja nomas, apenas los estoy convenciendo de migrar a la linea s7 - 400 de simatic.
yo preguntaba de esto para poder darme tiempo de estudiar bien los s5 para poder hacer la migracion, porquecomo vos dijiste no es nada facil trabajarlos a los s5, yo actualmente programo s7.
es mas hasta me esta costando conseguir el cable para conectar la pc al s5.  
jaja tirar, primero me vn a tirar ami luego a la maquina, de yapa hablaron con a gente de siemens y les dijeron que si hay que mudar, pero que si lo podemos hacer funcionar hasta que yo e ponga a tiro para hacerle la migracion. 

bueno si alguien tiene alguna otra sugerencia que no sea tirar la maquina, que por cierto es una KRONES Contiform, acepto todo lo que sea ayuda, mientras estoy estudiando a full el step5 y sus set de instrucciones para poder migrar perfectamente, de yapa tiene dispositibos que trabajan con profibus y con res ASi.    ASinterface. n es nada de lo sencillo, ademas es manejada por una pantalla tactil, e interface grafica, la verdad no es nomas sacar este PLC y poner otro, bueno desde ya gracias  todos y a ti tambien elmonje se que tienes razon , pero aqui la realidad ess otra.  saludos bye bye

PTa: recien veo que eres de argentina, me extraña hermano que me digas eso de tirar una maquina, te acepto que me digas, muda, o migrar, peo tirar? las maquinas se tiran no solo cuando la parte electronica fallan o estan des actualizadas, sino que cuando la parte mecanica tambin no va mas y no se justifica todo e gasto, pero por el PLC tirar na maquina, la verdad no te das una idea del tamaño de esta maquinita, calcula que te larga mas o menos 10.000 embases por hora, pone en internet KRONES CONTIFOM y veras de que se trata, un saludo


----------



## unmonje (Mar 11, 2011)

jorge andrada dijo:


> ja ja que lindo facil suena cambiar, tirar la maquina, no se de que pais seras hermano pero yo soy de argentina, el pais del reciclaje y en donde nada es descartable jeje.
> no pero hblando en serio, yo trabajo en una ambotelladora de mi provincia que no es ni pepsi ni coca, y no cuenta con un fondo suficiente como para que yo les diga, tiren la sopladora y ocmpren otra, porque ellos me diran... si no la puedes arreglar deja nomas, apenas los estoy convenciendo de migrar a la linea s7 - 400 de simatic.
> yo preguntaba de esto para poder darme tiempo de estudiar bien los s5 para poder hacer la migracion, porquecomo vos dijiste no es nada facil trabajarlos a los s5, yo actualmente programo s7.
> es mas hasta me esta costando conseguir el cable para conectar la pc al s5.
> ...



------------------------------
JAJAA,....Dije tambien de mudar el tablero....y PLC
Pero lo anterior , era en serio, y paso a explicarte...Son raras las maquinas que ocupan  todo un edificio como la tuya ,por lo comun, caven en una habitacion ò menos. 
A menudo se pueden ver varias maquinas con PLC en un solo bloque fabril.
Respecto a tiar la maquina , te cuento, ...porque no estoy loco.
Yo no estoy de acuerdo con esto ,pero,El mundo ha cambiado en estos 25 años y las màquinas de* linea*,de *alta producciòn*,hoy dia , se calculan y fabrican con este criterio a saber:

*La màquina ha de trabajar 3 turnos de 8 horas durante 10 años para poder amortizarla y  comprar una nueva en ese lapso.
Si no  se la trabaja de este modo,nunca podras comprar una nueva a los 10 años.*
Siempre hay exepciones como esta que dices,pero el tablero ...lo debes cambiar a nuevo.

Un abrazo.


----------



## jorge andrada (Mar 11, 2011)

ok para no entrar en mas detalles, pro para que sepas, a la empresa la tenemos hace ecien dos años y los dueños anteiores se sacaron buena cantidad de plata, o sea la maquina para nosotros no se pago, perose y soy conciente de lo que me dices de cambiear, es mas yo lo panteo siempre en la fabrica, pero no dan los numeros para hacer eso, porque de ser asi no estaria consultando una SOLUCION aqui, y n este momento estaba viajando a aemania a comprar otra KRONES.
al PLC si lo voy a caambiar pero necesitamos un pocod e tiempo que esta maquina funcione, asi que por favor quiero volver al tema inicial de la falla aver si alguien tiene alguna idea que por favor no sea cambiar el PLC por ahora. 
saludos y gracias a los que me quieran aportar ideas, para solucionar mi actual PLC.


----------



## unmonje (Mar 16, 2011)

jorge andrada dijo:


> ok para no entrar en mas detalles, pro para que sepas, a la empresa la tenemos hace ecien dos años y los dueños anteiores se sacaron buena cantidad de plata, o sea la maquina para nosotros no se pago, perose y soy conciente de lo que me dices de cambiear, es mas yo lo panteo siempre en la fabrica, pero no dan los numeros para hacer eso, porque de ser asi no estaria consultando una SOLUCION aqui, y n este momento estaba viajando a aemania a comprar otra KRONES.
> al PLC si lo voy a caambiar pero necesitamos un pocod e tiempo que esta maquina funcione, asi que por favor quiero volver al tema inicial de la falla aver si alguien tiene alguna idea que por favor no sea cambiar el PLC por ahora.
> saludos y gracias a los que me quieran aportar ideas, para solucionar mi actual PLC.



---------------------------------------
Lo que està claro es que es una situaciòn irregular del PLC , es decir , parece estàr inestable 
funcionalmente, por ende,me da que cualquier criterio lògico,  no es aplicable.
Quiero decir que el manual no te vaa ayudar, porque simplemente,ni el PLC sabe que es lo que pasa.
Me pinta...mugre en la electronica y hasta algun fallo debido a esto.
Probaste limpiar todos los peines y partes mobiles que afectan su funcionamiento ?
Borneras, cables mal apretados etc.
Te digo porque lo que mas hice en mi vida es arreglar maquinas con PLC ò dedicados...


----------



## jorge andrada (Mar 16, 2011)

saves que lo sople un poco de afuera nomas, no me anime a desarmarlo , o sea a desmontar los modulos, o por lo menos la CPU y la fuente, porque hay un modulito que tienen una memoria ram, y como viste que en la fuente tiene las baterias, yo tengo miedo que al desconectar la fuente de su rack, o sea a sacar la fuente del tablero pierda los datos que tengo de la memoria ram, por eso todabia no lo hago,  saves que yo ya hice pedir el cable a siemens, y me llega creo que en dos semanas, lo que quiero hacer es leer los datos que tiene la memoria ram y guardarlos, aparte tambien quiero gusrdar el programa principal asi tengamos una copia, creo que si se puede leer la ram desde la pc.
pero mientras no me llegue el cable no me animo a desmontar la fuente. no se si estare equivocado.
total si tengo los datos de la ram y se borran los puedo volver a cargar, o al menos eso creo jeje.

la verdad es un riesgo ue debo correr no me queda de otra hasta que los convensa de migrar a un S7-400.


----------



## unmonje (Mar 17, 2011)

-----------------------------------------------------------------
Los S5 ,con los que trabaje, tenian una pila para el programa del usuario,si la quitas,
pierdes el programa y la configuraciòn de la RAM de registros retentivos.  OJO !!!
Si tuviera alguna EPROM  enchufada,con el programa del usuario ,es muy posible que , al perder la RAM,por cualquier motivo, intente leer el programa del usuario desde ahi y copiarlo de nuevo en la RAM del sistema ,para seguir trabajando.
Si no la tien , no te lo aconsejo.
Estaba hecho asi para proteger lsoderechos de autor.Saludos
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------



jorge andrada dijo:


> saves que lo sople un poco de afuera nomas, no me anime a desarmarlo , o sea a desmontar los modulos, o por lo menos la CPU y la fuente, porque hay un modulito que tienen una memoria ram, y como viste que en la fuente tiene las baterias, yo tengo miedo que al desconectar la fuente de su rack, o sea a sacar la fuente del tablero pierda los datos que tengo de la memoria ram, por eso todabia no lo hago,  saves que yo ya hice pedir el cable a siemens, y me llega creo que en dos semanas, lo que quiero hacer es leer los datos que tiene la memoria ram y guardarlos, aparte tambien quiero gusrdar el programa principal asi tengamos una copia, creo que si se puede leer la ram desde la pc.
> pero mientras no me llegue el cable no me animo a desmontar la fuente. no se si estare equivocado.
> total si tengo los datos de la ram y se borran los puedo volver a cargar, o al menos eso creo jeje.
> 
> la verdad es un riesgo ue debo correr no me queda de otra hasta que los convensa de migrar a un S7-400.


----------



## jorge andrada (Mar 17, 2011)

mi plc s5 tiene dos memorias, aparentemente una es eprom, que si no me equiboco es en dodne esta guardado el programa principal.
y otra en otro modulo que es una ram, pero las baterias de respaldo estan en la fuente, o sea que si desarmo voy a pereder los datos de la memoria ram.

vos me decis que no voy a poder leer los datos de la memoria ram? desde el step5?

o sea que si desarmo voy a preder los datos de ram no es cierto?

o sea que yo puedo copiar los datos de la eprom pero no de la ram no es cierto? estoy frito he?


----------



## unmonje (Mar 18, 2011)

-----------------------------------------------------------------
No,Lo que dije es que :
Si el equipo anduviera bien....lo que deberia pasar es que :
Al quitar la pila ,se perderia el programa del cliente en la RAM,ok?
Pero teniendo la Eprom...que es un -respalo-(copia) , del programa del cliente...
Una vez re-armado el PLC y puesto en marcha,...al no encontrar un programa de usuario en la RAM,es muy posible que , el PLC (sist. operativo),al ver que tiene EPROM. busque en la EPROM 
el respaldo y lo cargue , en la RAM.
Como es sistema es viejito,puede que no lo haga solo y deba hacerse manualmenteò conectando una PC a el....ok?
Asegurate que la PILA tenga la tension correcta , sino esta buena, CAMBIALA SIN DEMORA.
---------------------------------------------------------------------



jorge andrada dijo:


> mi plc s5 tiene dos memorias, aparentemente una es eprom, que si no me equiboco es en dodne esta guardado el programa principal.
> y otra en otro modulo que es una ram, pero las baterias de respaldo estan en la fuente, o sea que si desarmo voy a pereder los datos de la memoria ram.
> 
> vos me decis que no voy a poder leer los datos de la memoria ram? desde el step5?
> ...


----------

